# Police departments moving to the 45acp



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

did you see the latest issue of HANDGUNS - wow - a lot of police departments around the country are moving to the 45acp
from revolvers to the hi cap 9's to more power with the .40's, and now to the 45 because the 40's snap and recoil too much for the average cop
i hope more police agencies move to the great american standard


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I wish they would let the individual LEO decide what they carry themselves (9mm being the smallest). Some people are more accurate with one caliber over others, especially on follow up shots. However, I would carry the .45:mrgreen:


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Doesn't every gun rag talk about how "everyone" is changing to the .45ACP, or secretly using it because it is so great? It is almost at the level of preachers predicting the end of the world. It seems the end is always near when it comes to gun rags and the .45 ACP's second coming.


----------



## hogger129 (May 4, 2010)

I like .45ACP the best.

If I were a police officer, I'd probably carry a Springfield 1911 .45 or a S&W .357 Magnum.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

What you have going on behind the scene's right now is a manufacture selling war between Glock, S&W, and some lesser players like Springfield and Sig. The big companies are almost giving the pistols to PD's just to keep their names in the public eye. You would be surprised at the cross over market for the same pistol that officer friendly carries. :smt033


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

.45 GAP is where it is at.

The GAP allows for the performance of a .45 in a grip the size of a 9mm.

I'm not a fan of the .40Sw; so, I applaud agencies going to the .45ACP. I don't see the .40SW getting replaced as the prominent round in LE though.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

^^^.45GAP is practically not to be found around here...


Anyways...I think it should always be up to the officer him/herself as to what they carry. Just my .02...


----------

